# CANON 600 EX FLASH (O.E.M)



## bergstrom (Jul 6, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Canon-Speedlite-600EX-RT-Wireless-Shoe-Mount-Flash-/252717770683?epid=1600399856&hash=item3ad72727bb:g:jFsAAOSw2xRYTA-g

Should I buy an oem flash? Is there nay disadvantage or is exactly the same as the original Canon 600ex? 

Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Bergstrom. 
I'm not sure I am comprehending your question correctly. 
How could there be any downside to owning an oem flash, they set the bar which all third party manufacturers aim for. 
The 600ex-rt is I believe the same power and design as the 600ex but has the rt added in. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bergstrom said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Canon-Speedlite-600EX-RT-Wireless-Shoe-Mount-Flash-/252717770683?epid=1600399856&hash=item3ad72727bb:g:jFsAAOSw2xRYTA-g
> 
> Should I buy an oem flash? Is there nay disadvantage or is exactly the same as the original Canon 600ex?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

Let's see...fleEbay...ships from China...temptingly good price...what makes you sure you'd be buying an OEM flash? Quite possibly a counterfeit, in which case there are many potential disadvantages.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 6, 2017)

I mean ex rt.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Let's see...fleEbay...ships from China...temptingly good price...what makes you sure you'd be buying an OEM flash? Quite possibly a counterfeit, in which case there are many potential disadvantages.



You beat me to it. Counterfeit Canon flashes have been a issue. Ebay does not remove them unless Canon calls for a take down.

Use a credit card(lets you charge back for a fake), and make sure you can identify a real one versus counterfeit.

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/6464631974/canon-warns-about-dangers-of-counterfeit-camera-gear


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 24, 2017)

Buyer beware.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 24, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> The 600ex-rt is I believe the same power and design as the 600ex but has the rt added in.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...



There was a 600 EX _without_ RT? Don't think so. I thought the flagship progression was 580EX II --> 600 EX RT --> 600 EX RT II

Also, you might want to consider Canon refurbs over using eBay, which is littered with shadiness, dubious honesty in listings and the risk of an outright rip-off. I only use eBay once or twice a year these days, and usually for Etsy-level inexpensive gifts I can't find elsewhere (think: rock tour t-shirt, old hockey jersey, missing piece for a boardgame, etc.) 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 24, 2017)

Wait a minute, there actually _was_ a 600EX that wasn't RT?

http://www.canon.com.my/mobile/personal/products/eos-accessories/speedlite-600ex?languageCode=EN

Someone please set me straight.

- A


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi A. 
There most certainly was a 600EX without RT, found here it has Optical master / slave capability, but no Radio Transmission ability. 
I think the progression was 580EX II, 600EX, 600EX-RT, 600EX II-RT, I hope that clears up that little conundrum. 
I found no mention of a 600EX II non RT, but I'm ready to get edumacated about that too . 

Cheers, Graham. 




ahsanford said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > The 600ex-rt is I believe the same power and design as the 600ex but has the rt added in.
> ...


----------



## winglet (Nov 25, 2017)

I believe part of the reason for the 600EX was for sale in jurisdictions where it wasn't possible to get approval for the radio frequencies used or radio triggering is otherwise forbidden. Different regulatory standards in different markets, etc.


----------



## LDS (Nov 25, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Wait a minute, there actually _was_ a 600EX that wasn't RT?
> 
> http://www.canon.com.my/mobile/personal/products/eos-accessories/speedlite-600ex?languageCode=EN
> 
> ...



The manual of my 600EX-RT on its cover has "Speedlite 600EX-RT - Speedlite 600EX", and in the Introduction (page 2) explains the difference 

Don't know about the availability in most markets of the non-RT version, the price difference, and how many has been sold. If it was cheaper, it could have been a good option for those using a single unit and thereby never using the RT features.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

winglet said:


> I believe part of the reason for the 600EX was for sale in jurisdictions where it wasn't possible to get approval for the radio frequencies used or radio triggering is otherwise forbidden. Different regulatory standards in different markets, etc.



This is the truth.

The 600-EX and 600-EX-RT were released at the same time, the 600-EX was released in countries that don't allow the frequency use the 600-EX-RT was released everywhere else. 

So for the pedants amongst us, and I don't claim to not be one of them:-
The top end progression was 580EX II, 600EX/600EX-RT, 600EX II-RT. Of minor interest to us geeks, I haven't seen any mention of a 600EX II.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> winglet said:
> 
> 
> > I believe part of the reason for the 600EX was for sale in jurisdictions where it wasn't possible to get approval for the radio frequencies used or radio triggering is otherwise forbidden. Different regulatory standards in different markets, etc.
> ...



Ah, interesting. So did the US ever see the 600EX from authorized resellers?

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > The 600ex-rt is I believe the same power and design as the 600ex but has the rt added in.
> ...



There was, for a short time.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > winglet said:
> ...



No.

The 600EX-RT manual also covers the 600EX and mentions it several times ( http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300007510/04/600ex-600exrt-im5-en-es-fr.pdf ), the 600EX II-RT manual doesn't mention a 600EX II that I have seen.

Here is a list of limitations to use that Canon gave out. Obviously ignored in many of the listed places.

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300007528/01/600ex-st-e3-rt-c-cpx-004-en.pdf




CanonFanBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > There was a 600 EX _without_ RT? Don't think so. I thought the flagship progression was 580EX II --> 600 EX RT --> 600 EX RT II
> ...



No, the 600EX and 600EX-RT were concurrent models that were released at exactly the same time.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 5, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Yup. And if I remember correctly the 600EX could be purchased through Adorama here in the U.S. for a very short time. Seems I remember making sure I ordered the RT model when I bought my seven. Funny, but wiki does not even mention the 600EX, but I remember it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2017)

winglet said:


> I believe part of the reason for the 600EX was for sale in jurisdictions where it wasn't possible to get approval for the radio frequencies used or radio triggering is otherwise forbidden. Different regulatory standards in different markets, etc.



True. That's the same reason there are, to give one other example, a 6D (WG) and a 6D (N), where the (WG) indicates WiFi and GPS, and the (N) has neither.


----------

